# Snow!



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

here's what it looks like in the front of my house after it snows:

here's our giant pine tree:









and our crabapple tree:









it was so nice i had to take a couple pics.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

that looks really pretty and I am glad you are enjoying the snow


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

looks great scuba kid. I like the 2nd picture of the tree.










We've gotten 40 inches so far.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol my man Shev
Well it snows pretty much here too! I had a snowday -- first of my life -- yesterday


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I dont think I've ever had a snow day. -40 and the buses dont run, didnt tell me that though!


how big is your "giant pinetree" skuba?


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Well down here on FL its about 70ish but might cool down to 60s 50s (Thats freezing for us lol)


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah same here fishboy in Louisiana. Ain't never seen snow like that. I've seen it two times one that I can remember but nothin like that


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow shev, that's alot wish we would get that much here :-D Thursday night we got about 9 inches here...must admit i love the snow! Nice pics though, they're pretty.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Yay Max I had a snowday too!!!!


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i got like 18 inches!!! yipee i got a show day (first in 5 years thats why im so excited)


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Today we got released early from school b/c of the snow!! Its sweet packing snow too


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

ours was awesome sledding snow. i made a luge run in my backyard, the walls are nearly 2 feet high! even though its not as deep as last year, IT WAS AWESOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## honmol (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah, we're having tough weather in California too. The temperature has plummeted to 74 degrees and I think I see a cloud drifting over the sun.


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

I had snow in Panama City, Florida last year. I have pics :mrgreen:


----------

